# TPM help



## judgiebegoode (Dec 26, 2007)

I bought an HP/Compaq TC4400 tablet PC a year ago. Recently, the system board could no longer power up, and as such I replaced the system board. Now the PC will turn on, but stops at the HP logo, and when I try to actually boot, it says the system requests to transfer ownership of a TPM... upon which it asks for a password. I have tried every password I have ever used on that computer to no avail. Does anyone know how I can get past this screen so I can resume using my computer?


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

See if this helps, if it doesn't I would assume there is SOME kind of support via manufacturer site. Seeing that you have replaced the board yourself, I read something about there being a battery on the underside of the board that can be removed to reset...im really not sure though. There isn't a whole lot of info on this.



> The TPM "Owner" password is the "master" password for the TPM chip. When the TPM module is first initialized via the ProtectTools software, it prompts for an "Owner" password. If someone else (other than) you first initialized the TPM module, then you'll need to contact that person for the "Owner" password.
> 
> If you can't find the "owner" passowrd, you can re-initialize the TPM module, but any existing credentials will be lost. As such, any saved passwords or files encrypted via TPM will no longer be assessable. If this is OK, then you'll find an option in <F10> Setup to reset the module. I don't have my laptop right now - otherwise, I could tell you exactly where it is in <F10> Setup. Post again if you can't find the reset option - should be under the "Security" menu. I think you can also reset the TPM via ProtectTools, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Once the TPM is reset, Use the Embedded Security Manager in ProtectTools to re-initialize the TPM and create new "Owner" and "Basic" passwords.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Then there is this. I don't have an account with Expert Exchange though, so I couldn't look at this.

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Laptops_Notebooks/PC_Laptops/Q_22865417.html


----------



## judgiebegoode (Dec 26, 2007)

Lack of info is the whole issue here. The problem lies in the TPM, that locks me out of even the bios, as the system is trying to transfer ownership of said TPM, and as I never set an owner password in the first place, I'm kinda screwed unless someone knows how to clear the tpm chip. I called HP, but they basically tried to accuse me of stealing the PC, since I bought the board from a cheaper source, and replaced it myself.


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah. I can't seem to find anything on this, but I will keep searching.


----------



## judgiebegoode (Dec 26, 2007)

if you can find anything I would appreciate it, I have been searching since saturday, and it is driving me nuts!


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

So you can't get into the F10 menu or Anything????

I found this manual...but says nothing about forgetting passwords haha.
http://bizsupport.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00763273/c00763273.pdf


----------



## judgiebegoode (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't get into anything, it just comes up saying the system is requesting to transfer ownership of this tpm. Then it asks for a password. I basically tried every key imaginable, and it didn't do anything


----------



## alt (Dec 17, 2007)

OH...

Just thought of something, you replaced the board, therefore you replaced the TPM chip (which would mean it wouldnt be any of YOUR passwords). Try checking paperwork that came with it for default password maybe? Or...if you bought it used, better contact that person haha.


----------



## judgiebegoode (Dec 26, 2007)

I know it has been a remarkably long time since my last post regarding this, but if anyone out there know how to reset, or otherwise bypass the issues above, I would be greatly appreciative of that information. I have been without this computer for nearly a year now, but would love to start using it again. If there is anyone out there who may have a solution, please let me know. All I want is to get back in to the thing and use it again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the password which it is looking for is the former owner of your motherboard 

unless you can obtain that password ...... your replacment board will not work

only HP has the tools to clear such a password from the board ...... it has nothing to do with the bios 

you will need to send the laptop to HP for a replacement motherboard and they will alos reassign you a TCM code

we can not help you with this matter any further; as TSF rules stricly prohibit us from assisting with password by-pass or reset

this thread is now closed 

best regards

joe


----------

